# Need help getting sound working



## SeaHag (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes I know this has been asked and answered one billion times but I still can't get any sound.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #3 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

dmesg

```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: ATI R6xx HDMI
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #3: Realtek ALC888
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #3 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5707
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5761


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 27, 2009)

```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```

This got it working, thanks. But it doesn't stay after a reboot. How can I make this setting stay after reboot? 

I found it, you add it to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------

